# My goldie's health



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you are going through this with your Goldie. Unfortunately, as they age the arthritis does limit their activities. How is her weight? I would make sure that if she is over weight to try to get it down. Also, as far as the wetting, I would mention it to your vet. It could be a number of things. Hopefully some others will give you some advise from their experience with an older pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will move this to our senior section to see if you might get some more information. There is some medicine she can take for her incontinence, so you might ask your vet about it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there... sorry to hear your sweet girl is having some problems. 

There are some great supplements that you can try to help her stiffness - glucosamine and chondroitin, fish oil, as well as some other mixtures. My dog is on something called Sashas Blend - which has been phenonmenal for her - and I think some other dogs here are on some other therapies (Sam-E is maybe one?). Your vet would be able to guide you. 

I wondered when I read your post if she is wetting herself because it is more difficult for her to get up now and therefore she isn't letting you know when she needs to go? Perhaps she feels she can't make it to the door?

The different pain killers can affect dogs - give them stomach issues, for example. It may be that your vet needs to switch her to something else. When my vet was going through the pain meds and anti-inflammatory lessons with me, she did mention that sometimes they have to try different ones to find a good match.

I hope you can find some relief for Sophie. If she's been in good health, it may just be a matter of getting the right pain relief for her. I hope so! Please let us know what happens... (Oh, and welcome!)


----------



## nicola neeson (Feb 22, 2011)

hiya

her weight is great apparently, she has never been overweight although at some point she was underweight as she was becoming fussy about her food, but this was some years ago.

as for wetting, she has never done that before, we still go out as many times as we did before he problems, but obviosuly not for as long as she just cannot cope with the walking. The vet actually said nothing when i mentioned wetting so when we go back next week i will ask her again. The medicine that she was on came with a warning to stop if she was sick or had trouble with bowels and she has been sick several times now so obviously that medicine doesnt agree with her.

I am sure we will find one that does although the vet did say that this one was used more commonly and very good, although clealry not in my sophies case.

above all i am just worried that they wont be able to find anything suitable for her and they suggest i put her to sleep. she is several months away from 11.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nicola neeson said:


> hiya
> 
> her weight is great apparently, she has never been overweight although at some point she was underweight as she was becoming fussy about her food, but this was some years ago.
> 
> ...


This would be absolutely tragic if they did, and I would hope you would seek out a second opinion. There are SO many painkilling options and anti-inflammatories. It may take several weeks or months, but I'm sure there is one that will help Sophie. The fact that her weight is good is a big plus. If the vet has done blood work and it's all good, that means her body should be able to handle and NSAID. Don't give up yet!


----------



## nicola neeson (Feb 22, 2011)

hello

i have had to take sophie back to the vets this lunch time as an emergency as shes been sick all through the night, literally.

It seems that she has a stomach ulcer that is bleeding, she is now into her 3rd week of not eating (she managed veyr little chicken and rice) shes also refusing to walk now. Her gums are now white rather then pink and her eyes are not looking great either but please dont ask me what the vet said about that as by that point i wasnt hearing anything.

The vet has told me that they cannot treat the ulcer and the pain relief wont do her any good. They have advised me that its kinder to have her put to sleep. In light of all her problems. Needless to say i am in bits and its so hard looking at her knowing i am going to let her go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicola*

Nicola

Oh, I am so very, very, sorry. From your description earlier, I was thinking that she might be in Kidney Failure.

I know how AWFUL YOU FEEL, but if the vet thinks it is kinder, then it probably is and knowing how much you love Goldie,, I know you will do what is right for Goldie.


----------



## nicola neeson (Feb 22, 2011)

hiya
yes they did say that this medicine can cause kidney damage so they checked her kidneys before they started on her the meds. I have rung a different vet for a second opionion and basically was told the stomach ulcer would be aggravated from anytime of medication, so first they would need to treat that, then give pain relief which in turn will aggravate the ulcer again, so basically i will be going in a vicious circile and it isnt kind or fair to sophie.

But basically to look her she looks ok (sleeps alot, she isnt crying either) so that makes it harder for me to understand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicola*

Nicola

I am so very sorry about Sophie.
I just had to let my Smooch go, at age of 11, too, on Dec. 7.
Doctor said she was having trouble breathing and was in pain so I had to do what was kindest for her.

*P.S. Did you read Sweet Girl's post about pain meds?*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear this. I don;t know anythign about stomach ulcers - except that I know they can treat them in people... Why not in dogs? That is so dismaying.


----------



## nicola neeson (Feb 22, 2011)

ive rung many different vets and they have all said the same thing, its kinder to let her go. I have tried to hand on until wednesday but i dont think thats fair. It took me ages last night to coax her out for a walk, which she didnt want to go, took ages to walk to the park, she didnt run, she hasnt eaten for 3 whole days now, turning her nose up at all kinds of food, even her favourite. She has laid in same spot for 24 hours, moving only for a drink (shes laying next to bowl and thats an effort) shes being sick still, even tho she hasnt eaten. She isnt crying but constantly sleeping.

I dont want to hear her cry but at least i would know she was in pain and then i would be certain i was doing the right thing but as usual she isnt complaining at all. Never has complained about anything in her 11 years.

we have the appointment booked for 415 today. I am going to see if there is anything else but i am convinced its kinder to let her go if there isnt anything that will benefit her. The only small comfort i am taking is that she will meet up with my dad in heaven, they loved each other to bits and im sure she was grieving when he died a few years back. But anyway, its hard and animals dont live for ever and if i let her continue, it wont be fair on her. she will be in pain and i cant watch that anymore.

It has broken my heart to book this appointment, knowing that i am going to have to push her through the door, one last time. But i have made plans to have her cremated and home with me x

Thank you all for your advice and welcome words. Im sure i will be back but dont know when.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicola, I am sorry to hear that she isn't doing well, it's so hard to lose a beloved friend. Animals can be very stoic because they often need to be for survival in the wild, so she may be hurting and just not giving any outward signs. 

I am sorry for your loss, play hard at the bridge Sophie.

Edit: Just realized you are in London so it hasn't been time yet, you are both in my thoughts as you make that final trip together. If there turns out to be something they can do then all the better :]


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry your goldie is ending her journey with you today. You are giving her your final, loving gift as you end her pain.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. Letting them go is the hardest thing we do as pet owners. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you on this difficult day. It's such a hard decision to make. As you say, if Sophie never complained a day in her life, it's possible she never would. You wouldn't hear a cry. But you know your girl, and it sounds like you have seen a great change in her, and a diminishing love of life. If she's no longer experiencing any joy, I'm sure you have made the right decision. And she'll have you beside her in the end, so she will go in comfort and love.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

I just went through this with my Rocky on Monday. I found this web site the previous Sunday and it was a God send. You are doing everything for your golden girl. I know I made the right decision and you will make the right decision also. Please post and let us all know how you are doing. I am having trouble with other golden. She is going through such a depression since my other dog is gone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicola*

Nicola

I know you've made the right decision for your sweet girl.
Please come back here when you can-we can all support one another.


----------



## nicola neeson (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for your kind messages. 

sophie fell asleep peacefully at 4.30pm on the 25th feb.

On that afternoon, she had refused to walk, or so i assumed. Turns out that what she had was worse then an ulcer, she had stomach cancer, she was anemic and the refusal to walk was because of the pain and she was too weak.

I know i made the best choice for her but it was still one of the most diffiucult decisions i have ever had to make but strangely, the last photo taken of her (in the vets) was almost like she was smiling, it was the healthiest that i had seen her in several weeks.

I know i will meet again with my lovely sophie and she gave me a great 10 and a bit years.

I now have just my lab, whose pinning horribly for sophie but i will be back on here soon.

Thanks once again xxxxx


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicola,

I'm so sorry for you. I hope you find the right answer in this hard time. My heart goes out to you and your girl


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Nicola

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Sophie, she sounded just such a lovely girl. Please do come back when you feel strong enough, we would love to hear about your life with her (pictures are always nice too). Your dad and her are probably kicking it up a storm where they are too.

It has to be the hardest thing ever to do, but also the greatest gift we can give to our beloved pets after the years of love and devotion they have given us.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry. Rest in peace Sophie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

It is the hardest and most loving gift we give them. It's been 4.5 months since I had to let my boy go and I miss him every day. I do rejoice in the wonderful time we had together and bless him for the unconditional love he gave me.

Rest in peace Sophie - you are dearly loved and missed.:smooch:


----------

